# Thank You Performance Center



## ArtX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

Euro Delivery on June 8th, drop off June 9th. I completed my Redelivery at the PCD on August 11th. Nice meeting you Benchman10.

Nice meeting you Jonathan and thanks for all your help. Thank you Donnie for the driving instructions and M5 hot laps! What a great way to take delivery of a BMW!!!

I broke my car in on the Autobahn and the Dragon. Now ready for my 1200 mile service and some local track time


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Congrats! It was nice meeting you as well.

Great looking car... Good luck avoiding the tickets.


----------



## benchman10 (Aug 8, 2007)

Good meeting you Art...

I think I missed you Jon..

The hot laps were crazy as was the handling course.... I wish I could have stayed all day on that track.....

See ya next time


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

ArtX5 said:


> Euro Delivery on June 8th, drop off June 9th. I completed my Redelivery at the PCD on August 11th. Nice meeting you Benchman10.
> 
> Nice meeting you Jonathan and thanks for all your help. Thank you Donnie for the driving instructions and M5 hot laps! What a great way to take delivery of a BMW!!!
> 
> I broke my car in on the Autobahn and the Dragon. Now ready for my 1200 mile service and some local track time


Is it normal for it to tak 2 months between ED drop off and PCD pickup? I have been led to believe it will be about 4 weeks by my dealer. So if I drop off on Oct17 I should get it before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Dave600 (Jul 30, 2011)

Our experience and some others cited here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=563606

Patience! Arrgh!


----------



## rhird (Feb 7, 2011)

Stealth.Pilot said:


> Is it normal for it to tak 2 months between ED drop off and PCD pickup? I have been led to believe it will be about 4 weeks by my dealer. So if I drop off on Oct17 I should get it before Thanksgiving.


Not. Six weeks tomorrow and I don't even have a PCD date yet. From what I can tell its likely to be a 3 week wait when you get offered a date. Thus it is more like 9-10 weeks not 4. Having said that I'd wait 3 months if I had to. Really looking forward to PCD:bigpimp:


----------



## VPI2000 (Jun 24, 2011)

My wait was 7 weeks and 3 days from drop off in Munich to PCD.

--------

Sent from my ThinkPad Tablet using Bimmer


----------



## ecalcagnino (Oct 1, 2007)

Mid July Munich drop for me and PCD is in 3 days. Just about 7 weeks.


----------

